# Lancaster Archery Barebow Division



## Dillinger1 (Aug 14, 2017)

This tells you everything with scores. https://frontend.rcherz.com/competitions/detail/8143/2018_Lancaster_Archery_Classic


----------



## Azzurri (Mar 10, 2014)

fwiw i saw some talk like Vegas will be debuting a BB recurve flights class next year. Not sure if I like flights vs championship status but something to consider.


----------



## Elmosaurus (Sep 15, 2010)

2018 Lancaster Archery Classic format for Barebow:

Equipment now follows WA Barebow equipment rules. (No stabilizers, weights ok, provided unstrung bow passes through 12.2cm ring, SW ok, no clickers, sights, compounds, max arrow is 9.3mm or 23/64" diameter) This was a change from prior years.

Double 18m round on first day. 40cm FITA face; X ring is scored as an 11. (max score, 660) Those who qualify will shoot in the elimination brackets on the second day. (size of bracket is determined by quantity of archers registered for division) Top four from brackets will do on stage shoot up later that afternoon.

See more at their site: Rules Link

Cheers,
Elton


----------



## FLlongshot (Jan 2, 2008)

2 qual rounds, each 10 ends of 3 arrows per WA rules. Top 32 advance to elimination rounds. I think lowest qualifying score was 505 this year.


----------



## mhertwig (Mar 19, 2011)

Hopefully I will have the time to enter this next year, it looks like a lot of fun and I think I can compete, I notice they even allow string walking - sweet


----------



## Fixgenset (Mar 22, 2013)

It's a great event!! Biggest gathering of BB shooters your likely to see
Mike


----------



## JimDE (Aug 3, 2008)

And nicest!!!!!!


----------



## wojo14 (Apr 20, 2009)

I am going next year. I am not good enough to compete. I would like to just spectate!
~Wojo


----------



## JimDE (Aug 3, 2008)

Wojo I did that last year.... and wish I had entered not to win but to be more involved in it. You will regret not entering and being a part of it. It is like a huge family gathering more than a archer competition in the barebow group. 

Being a spectator was fun but I will be shooting in 2019, God willing!


----------



## wojo14 (Apr 20, 2009)

Jim, I literarily just got my first barebow set up on Wed! For the last 4 years I just got into trad shooting nad have only shot instinctive. I need to learn an aiming method to get me more consitant. Gap/stringwalk.? I also need to drop the shooting glove in for a tab....not sure how cometative I will be....

I am going to dive right in and join a small club by me and shoot in their outdoor field archery club. It is a mix of trad/recurve and compound. But at least it will get me into the scene!

Looking for a barebow coach...know any in the Pittsburg area?

~Wojo


----------



## JimDE (Aug 3, 2008)

Wojo once you get into stringwalking you’ll find it is not as tough to learn the basics as one might think. The Classic is 18m and you can set your gear up with heavy arrows so your point on distance is 18m meaning no stringwalking just aiming with the point of the arrow much like the front sight of a rifle. 

You’ll see once you start shooting your rig that aiming is a more natural method to learn than instinctive. Now form, release, draw, stance , follow through these issues are common for all archery forms and where we all spend the most time fixing


----------



## wojo14 (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks for the advise Jim! I noticed right now with my set up my point on is like 40+ yards....I think! LOL
What is your weight arrow and bow weight. Just to give me an idea.
Makes sense to make a set up to do point on at 18m for indoor.
Is 18 m indoor the standard yardage in these types of tournaments?

~Wojo


----------



## Mr. Roboto (Jul 13, 2012)

Something else to consider

VEGAS now has a WA Barebow Recurve class starting in 2019!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wojo14 (Apr 20, 2009)

Lancaster is World Archery Barebow Class as well? Same rules? 18m?
I am new to all this target stuff. Sorry for all the questions.

~Wojo


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

wojo14 said:


> Lancaster is World Archery Barebow Class as well? Same rules? 18m?
> I am new to all this target stuff. Sorry for all the questions.
> 
> ~Wojo


Yep! It's a great time to be shooting barebow.


----------



## Mr. Roboto (Jul 13, 2012)

wojo14 said:


> Lancaster is World Archery Barebow Class as well? Same rules? 18m?
> I am new to all this target stuff. Sorry for all the questions.
> 
> ~Wojo


The Lancaster Classic adopted the WA Barebow ruleset for their 2018 tournament. They used to run the NFAA Barebow rule set in previous years. But the NFAA barebow ruleset is anything but bare.

The World Archery Festival (also known as the Vegas Shoot) has added the WA Barebow style to the many other shooting styles. They will continue to have the NFAA Barebow rule set, which could get confusing when signing up. NFAA Barebow allows both compounds and recurves. You can shoot anything you want with every accessory and attachement you can think of except a sight and a mechanical release. for example, long stabilizers, v-bars, clickers....

For all of us true barebow, traditional, longbow, instinctive shooters will now all get to shoot together under one simple rule set - WA Barebow Recurve


----------



## JimDE (Aug 3, 2008)

Wojo I am shooting 33 lbs otf at 29.75 and get near point on with x7 2114 with 125gr point and CX max pro recurve RZ 580 with 145 gr points...... a bit of playing and the X7s could be dead on at 18m if I wanted. The trend fit indoors is fat very heavy arrows .... I sort of split the difference


----------



## wojo14 (Apr 20, 2009)

Jim, That would be pretty heavy arrow for that poundage. Makes sense tho.

~Wojo


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

+14gpp is not uncommon for indoor.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Roboto, Vegas will a WA equipment flights style/division in 2019 and could develop into a Championship Division in a few years. Remember Vegas is at 20yds and not 18m, so here is what the BB Recurve wanted and it was due to some hard work by a few of us BB Compound shooters that helped this get through so please don't fail us NOW. Make plans NOW for the Richest and Largest indoor shoot in this country. Sorry Roboto I miss read your post so consider this added info.


----------



## lizard (Jul 4, 2003)

Wojo, how you know you are not good enough to compete? Tournaments are a gauge to set your sights on doing better! Each tournament this year I nested, my best, finished with my highest ever score at NFAA CINCINNATI! You'll never know until you do it. 
We had a kid in our club (Cincinnati Junior Olympians) who said the same thing you did, and he never knew how he would do, because he never entered a tournament. DO IT! ENTER THE LASClassic! I'll be there and so will. about 2000 other archers. Biggest BAREBOW tournament! We had something close to 150 show up and for Vegas, I think there was only 80s to show up. Still had fun in Vegas, but LASC was so much fun! AS was NFAA CINCINNATI! My point mojo, lots of time before the LASC, so we will count on you practicing to get there! Lizard



wojo14 said:


> I am going next year. I am not good enough to compete. I would like to just spectate!
> ~Wojo


----------



## lizard (Jul 4, 2003)

Want know a little secret? 18M is about 20 yards! ;-)

I agree...ALL WHO SHOOT BAREBOW SHOULD COMPETE at Vegas, and it wasn't just BB Compound, there were a lot of us BB Recurvers vying for the flights as well.




archer_nm said:


> Roboto, Vegas will a WA equipment flights style/division in 2019 and could develop into a Championship Division in a few years. Remember Vegas is at 20yds and not 18m, so here is what the BB Recurve wanted and it was due to some hard work by a few of us BB Compound shooters that helped this get through so please don't fail us NOW. Make plans NOW for the Richest and Largest indoor shoot in this country. Sorry Roboto I miss read your post so consider this added info.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

You would be surprised how many folks would make a big deal about 20yds vs. 18m this is for info only


----------



## Azzurri (Mar 10, 2014)

Wojo, way I would look at it is like this. The tournaments we're talking about here are in January or February of next year. They are next indoor season and we just started outdoors. You couldn't even enter them now if you wanted to. No need to make a decision now or judge whether you are ready by present standards. Get coached up, put in the hard work for several months, and if it plays out right you are ready and improved when it's actually a real question. This is kind of how I do my scheduling, I pick the endgame and work backwards. "OK, if I want to do that event, I need to improve by then....." (and I go seek help and work to get there).

I had crap barebow form and I worked myself up to roughly 200 score in a few months of backyards plus range practice. Mind you, it takes more like 250 to advance at Lancaster, but what I would recoil from is this idea you have to be a finished, trophy-competitive product to compete at all. People don't have that concept in soccer, track, cross country, football, basketball, anything else I've ever been near. To me you learn by doing and I'd actually prefer beginning to make my mistakes, and learning from them, when I am not costing myself a podium to do so. To me I feel like people who parachute in with high scores can sometimes be fragile because they never had to fight through a pear-shaped round just to make a mediocre score, or had to work to achieve each little tournament milestone under pressure. To me if you wait til you're ready you either never are (and I know a couple good archers, far better than me, who've never competed), or you risk being a hothouse flower who feels entitled to a score just by practice effort and is not used to the grind or pushing through adversity. This is why I only count tournament scores for PBs.


----------



## wojo14 (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks for the encouragement guys! I just got a coach (via phone right now) and am working on barebow and string walking. I am starting the 3d season with my bare bow target rig this weekend and am joining a little club that has field and indoor leagues. 
I am very excited. My end goal is to at least go to LAC Classic and shoot in the qualifier round. 

Also, I was hoping to say....18m is darn close to 20 yards. What we talking a few inches?? 18m is equal to 19.685 yards.

I have a arrow set up now for outdoors. Easton ACC Pro Hunting Shafts(discontinued) 440 spine. Full length. 145 points. Total weight is 460g out of my 38.5# rig. Not a speed demon, but I’m shooting it ok right now.
My point on is right around 40 yards. My 20 yard is about 1” +/- walk down. 
Sound like a decent set up so far. 
3- 4” parabolic gateway feathers. 

Oh ya, I also just dropped some coin on a Spigarelli BB riser. My current set up in a PSE 23”. The sickness starts...LOL

Gotta love archery!

~Wojo


----------



## Mr. Roboto (Jul 13, 2012)

Here is the way I look at these things. Head Count. If we want a place for us like minded shooters to shoot together, then we have to show up to these shoots regardless of how well we shoot. It costs tournaments a lot of time and money to have a specific class available. If people don't show up for the class, eventually those finite resources are moved to other areas and our division takes a hit.

I am going to shoot the USAA Field Nationals next month. I will probably finish dead last, but I don't care, my being there means more to the barebow community than what I score I shoot. Head count is everything. Besides, I will get the chance to shoot with people I only read about. I am really stoked and cant wait, I am hoping I can learn a few new things.

Vegas, that is a beast that drives me crazy. When I shoot local indoor league shoots, and state championships, my scores are generally +/-15 points from my average. Pretty consistent. But at Vegas, I am usually 40 to 50 points below my average. It drives me crazy why Vegas does that to me. My goals with Vegas is just to be able to keep my composure and shoot my average. Again, I am not there to win any money (not even with the slot machines), I am there for the experience of shooting with 3,000 other crazed indoor archers for 3 days. Becaue the practice ranges are open 24 hours a day, it is fun to meet up with some of the other barebow shooters and practice with them. Can spend hours and hours just learning and talking. It is totally awesome. Now that Barebow Recurve is a class all in its own, I can come out of the closet (aka recurve flights), and shoot with like minded shooters. This will be totally awesome. Again, its all about head count now. The NFAA is taking a big chance on us Barebow shooters. Lets show them that they made the right choice, and show up in large numbers.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> Here is the way I look at these things. Head Count. If we want a place for us like minded shooters to shoot together, then we have to show up to these shoots regardless of how well we shoot. It costs tournaments a lot of time and money to have a specific class available. If people don't show up for the class, eventually those finite resources are moved to other areas and our division takes a hit.


That does sound logical, but that logic doesn't explain some of the divisions that NFAA has supported year after year after year. So there is your logic, and then there is organizational priority. I promise if Olympic Recurve fell out of favor with the masses, USArchery would still have an Olympic Recurve division even if only three people showed up every year. And of course, the inverse has proven to be true, if the culture of an organization is just biased against a specific division, no amount of numbers will suffice.

So let's not take the event hosts completely off the hook here. If they want the division, they will have it. Especially indoors where it matters not one bit what kind of bow or human being is in that 80cm space.


----------



## JimDE (Aug 3, 2008)

Mr Roboto, I don't disagree with anything you said but just as shoot's have a limited amount of funds and time to spread around to various classes those participating in archery usually have some of the same time and money constraints. A trip from the east coast out to Vegas and a 3-4 night stay is a significant expenditure. Usually more than the equipment they are shooting the shoot with. Most of us have to pick and choose which shoots we plan on attending and which we will pass on because all shoots that require air travel, food, and lodging are a financial burden not counting the entry fee's.

I know I will be doing Lancaster Archery Classic 2019 and because it is close to where I live it is extremely affordable for me...... I know I won't be shooting Vegas because it is a very costly trip and I did that shoot with wheels 20 years or more ago and it was fun but not worth the financial commitment even then.

I really enjoy Barebow archery and those who participate in it but I also like a roof over my head and 3 squares meals a day........ But I do get you point and can't disagree with it even though I know I could not attends all the shoots nationwide just to show support for the cause......


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> I really enjoy Barebow archery and those who participate in it but I also like a roof over my head and 3 squares meals a day........ But I do get you point and can't disagree with it even though I know I could not attends all the shoots nationwide just to show support for the cause......


This. 

If money were no object I'd easily shoot 5-6 major events a year. But for the price of one trip to Vegas or Lancasters or NFAA indoor nationals, I can pay for a 10 day elk hunt in Colorado. To me there really is no comparison between the two.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

limbwalker said:


> This.
> 
> If money were no object I'd easily shoot 5-6 major events a year. But for the price of one trip to Vegas or Lancasters or NFAA indoor nationals, I can pay for a 10 day elk hunt in Colorado. To me there really is no comparison between the two.


I skipped Redding for the first time in forever this year. Had signed up but my partner had to bail out, so I canceled my motel and tourney saving over a grand not including meals for 5 days. Skipped Darrington from my original plan, at least a $1500 savings. Now I’m going to apply those to another exotic hunt this year.


----------



## Mr. Roboto (Jul 13, 2012)

JimDE said:


> Mr Roboto, I don't disagree with anything you said but just as shoot's have a limited amount of funds and time to spread around to various classes those participating in archery usually have some of the same time and money constraints. A trip from the east coast out to Vegas and a 3-4 night stay is a significant expenditure. Usually more than the equipment they are shooting the shoot with. Most of us have to pick and choose which shoots we plan on attending and which we will pass on because all shoots that require air travel, food, and lodging are a financial burden not counting the entry fee's.
> 
> I know I will be doing Lancaster Archery Classic 2019 and because it is close to where I live it is extremely affordable for me...... I know I won't be shooting Vegas because it is a very costly trip and I did that shoot with wheels 20 years or more ago and it was fun but not worth the financial commitment even then.
> 
> I really enjoy Barebow archery and those who participate in it but I also like a roof over my head and 3 squares meals a day........ But I do get you point and can't disagree with it even though I know I could not attends all the shoots nationwide just to show support for the cause......


Believe me, I know exactly how you feel. There are so many shoots, and not enough money. From Washington State, Vegas is a whole lot cheaper to go to than the Lancaster Classic. Its on my bucket list, but only if I have money burning a hole in my pocket. Its a whole lot cheaper to go to a USAA Indoor National than going to the NFAA Indoor Nationals because USAA has shoots on the west coast. When the USAA and NFAA have their Field Nationals on the West coast, I usually go to them. Not all of us have the deep pockets to go to all the shoots.

One thing I know about Vegas is that there are a lot of recurve shoots (Barebow-recurve, Traditional, and longbow) that shoot in the regular recurve flights because they don't want to compete against the compounds in the championship division. I used to be one of them. But now that there is a Barebow Recurve, I hope that all of them will shoot in the new Barebow-Recurve class. Nobody knows the total numbers because they get lost in the massive Oly head count. I also know that there are people that don't go to Vegas because they don't want to shoot within the recurve flights or against the Barebow-compounds. But with the new class, now is the opportunity to draw them in. If one can't afford to go, then it really doesn't matter what classes are available.

Bottom line, support all the local events as much as one can. head counts even at local events go a long way to support the cause.


----------



## wojo14 (Apr 20, 2009)

“Bottom line, support all the local events as much as one can. head counts even at local events go a long way to support the cause.“

Agree. I will shoot as many local events as I can this summer. And winter indoor. As long as it does not interfere with my hunting!

Like I said, goal for me is LAS Classic qualifiers. It is relatively close to me.

Nice conversations guys!

~Wojo


----------



## JimDE (Aug 3, 2008)

I don’t know what Vegas gets now for entry fees but if there are large pay outs in a multitude of divisions that money is coming from someone. 

I can talk more accurately about Sporting Clays. When Sporting Clays started it was a game to simulate hunting so shotgunners could use their hunting guns and practice hunting type shots year round. Great idea and very popular with hunters. Matches were held and were very reasonable. Then it evolved... specialized guns were made for the game that today can run into 5 digits( anyone you know taking a 5 digit shotgun in a marsh or briar field), golf carts were customized into 5 digits luxury gun and shooter shuttles, a 3 day Sporting Clays event with side games will cost the shooter $1500 at least in entry fees, fitasc targets are so tough that if I hunted with a person taking shots like they shoot I would never hunt with that person again for attempting unethical shots such as those. In short it has evolved into a activity that barely represents what it was created to represent at a ridiculous cost to its participants. My point is what little I have seen since returning to archery is much like what happened to Sporting Clays ( esp 3D shoots). $2000 new out of the box wheel bows, $400 sights, electronic devices that show riser deflection to tell the shooter when to shoot, $300 release’s , $800 sets of TOL arrows, etc..... as long as people are willing to pay their prices the cost to play will increase till only those who can afford these prices will continue to shoot and who the sports were developed for will no longer be able to enjoy it. 

Sorry for going on a tangent to the topic but the costs to play today are a huge reason why the shooting sports are declining and ending up ostracized those the sports were design for. My rant is done butsome how we need to dial back the costs so our youth can save their money and obtain reasonable equipment to enjoy what we did in our youth... I don’t know about you but I bought a used longbow from a neighbor for $5 and a handful of cedar arrows for another $5 when I started this life long journey back in the early 60’s. Show me a kid who can afford the price of entry today....


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

rsarns said:


> I skipped Redding for the first time in forever this year. Had signed up but my partner had to bail out, so I canceled my motel and tourney saving over a grand not including meals for 5 days. Skipped Darrington from my original plan, at least a $1500 savings. Now I’m going to apply those to another exotic hunt this year.


You'll remember that hunt a lot longer than either of those tournaments IMO.


----------



## wojo14 (Apr 20, 2009)

Jim and limbwalker,
Good points. 
I enjoy archery. I got into it a handful of years back to hunt and get closer to my prey. Target just entered into my life because of my love for archery. Like anything, the marketing geniuses have a way of killing an industry. 
Fortunately, I am able to buy a few nice things and am able to go on a hunt or two, maybe even a tournament or two. I would however gladly give one of my old bows and a handful of arrows to any young guy or gal to get them into the sport of archery. Archery in any of its styles is a great life sport.
In saying this, I chose barebow target to make me a better hunter. At the end of the day, I too would rather spend the extra coin, and go on a hunt!

Also, what do most barebow target shooters follow? IBO, NFAA, ASA, FITA??

Jim, I see you are from DE. I am from PA and I will be doing a family vacation in southern DE this July. Any shoots or clubs I could go to while I am down your way? I always take my bow and a target on vacation. If anything, I can work on form!

~Wojo


----------



## JimDE (Aug 3, 2008)

Wojo, it’s been many years since I shot down in lower DE but Harrington had a pretty good club at one time. There were 3 clubs in DE at one time New Castle 100 (northern), Harrington ( southern), and one around Dover. NC100 in the nothern part is some what active but mostly with JOAD training. They hold one 3D and one Field shoot a month in weekends. 

DE as a whole has taken a serious decline in archery participation and I am only aware of one very small archery only shop still in business in the northern 2/3 of the state. Most I know either drive or order direct from LAS as that is what this shop does anyway when someone wants something. IMO your better off bringing a surf rod than a bow to southern DE

Wojo, what I am observing with barebow recurve target archers is they adjust their style to the organization that is sponsoring the shoot more than holding firm to a single style. I think the most popular style worldwide has to be WA rules for barebow but we shoot here in the USA and have to deal with each of our organizations wanting to be unique in their rules pertaining to barebow. Archery as a whole would be far better off with one set of barebow rules common around all the organization imo.


----------



## wojo14 (Apr 20, 2009)

Does Harrington still have a club? Remember the name? I will be vacationing at Fenwick Island.

~Wojo


----------



## JimDE (Aug 3, 2008)

Think it is Harrington 3D Archers now


----------



## Krakka17 (Aug 30, 2004)

Wojo14, 
If it helps any... I’ve been shooting “trad” for a few years (Wood Bow/ARROWS) and decided I wanted to try comp Recurve. I got my bow for Christmas my set up was complete in mid jan and shot in Vegas in feb. Just about a month! It was a blast! I’ll be doing both Lancaster and Vegas in 19’ couldn’t imagine missing these events. They are a blast!
My logic going in was “I’m not going there to win, I don’t have a snowballs chance in hell”I’m just going to shoot and have a great time and meet a,pile of awesome people, and LEARN. “spectating” will drive you nuts and you’ll only regret not playing along! You have a long time to prepare....plan to make it happen!


----------



## JimDE (Aug 3, 2008)

Wojo being from PA Lancaster's Classic would be very doable as Krakka said.......... you'll have a blast and meet some excellent people shooting barebow.


----------



## wojo14 (Apr 20, 2009)

I plan on it! LAS Classic in 2019. I am all in! 
Now gotta get of the people watching me thing...

~Wojo


----------



## JimDE (Aug 3, 2008)

They aren't watching any where as much as we tend to imagine unless you have on bright yellow and pink sneaks ......... focus on your shot and form and you won't have time to think about anything else...... now the final 4?!?! That is different but if you get there you just have to continue what you were doing to get to that point and hope the conversations don't derail what you were doing. Worry about that when you get there... until then have fun.


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

limbwalker said:


> You'll remember that hunt a lot longer than either of those tournaments IMO.


Disagree with your statement and a Question. Do you have hunts that you remember more than your Olympic moment?


----------



## wojo14 (Apr 20, 2009)

Under the rules for barebow, are you allowed to have small silencers on string and use Flemish string? 
~Wojo


----------



## Demmer3 (Apr 23, 2017)

wojo14 said:


> Under the rules for barebow, are you allowed to have small silencers on string and use Flemish string?
> ~Wojo


Yes and no. They follow world archery bb for the rules. Here is a pic of the only string silencer that would be allowed in barebow. It is a flemish string that is not twisted on the ends to create a puff ball type silencers. Nothing is allowed extra to make a silencer on the string in barebow. 
Flemish strings are allowed.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## JimDE (Aug 3, 2008)

Wojo from what I have read your strings have to be one color and the end of your serving cannot be in your line of sight either..... 60x makes my 8125 strings in black with black servings 1.5" longer on both ends to avoid any rules issues.

At the classic I saw many two and three color strings with a different color serving.... so it may not be all that critical.


----------



## Demmer3 (Apr 23, 2017)

JimDE said:


> Wojo from what I have read your strings have to be one color and the end of your serving cannot be in your line of sight either..... 60x makes my 8125 strings in black with black servings 1.5" longer on both ends to avoid any rules issues.
> 
> At the classic I saw many two and three color strings with a different color serving.... so it may not be all that critical.


You can shoot multi colored strings. The serving however is supposed to remain the same either a solid color or one of those weaves like diamond back. Pretty sure the woven serving is fine. You cannot have a color change in your serving. And you are right, serving is not supposed to end in line of sight during any part of the competition when at full draw. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## JimDE (Aug 3, 2008)

Hey John, what about tie on nocksets? Do they have to be the same color as the serving?

I just took all the chances for disqualification out of the game and went all black everything. Serving, tie on nocks, string, loop servings, everything ..... I figured string color means nothing to me so why take a chance...


----------



## Demmer3 (Apr 23, 2017)

JimDE said:


> Hey John, what about tie on nocksets? Do they have to be the same color as the serving?
> 
> I just took all the chances for disqualification out of the game and went all black everything. Serving, tie on nocks, string, loop servings, everything ..... I figured string color means nothing to me so why take a chance...


My string nocks are the same color as my serving, but I don't think they would be an issue if both were the same but different color than the serving. I know some use mono for centerserving but obviously not using mono for a nock set

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## wojo14 (Apr 20, 2009)

So to “play it safe” in a sanctioned event:
~Solid string (can be Flemish)
~Serving solid or Diamond back braided type. (I use diamondback)
~Tie on nocks sets same color as serving.
~Serving can not end in line of site at full draw.
~No string silencers.

So my string right now is a no no! LOL
We will make it my practice/ Thursday night league string!
~Wojo


----------



## Demmer3 (Apr 23, 2017)

wojo14 said:


> So to “play it safe” in a sanctioned event:
> ~Solid string (can be Flemish)
> ~Serving solid or Diamond back braided type. (I use diamondback)
> ~Tie on nocks sets same color as serving.
> ...


You can shoot that string. Just nock off the string silencers. Rest looks fine. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## JimDE (Aug 3, 2008)

John, that serving ok?? You could almost rear sight reference off the irregularities in wrap...


----------



## Demmer3 (Apr 23, 2017)

JimDE said:


> John, that serving ok?? You could almost rear sight reference off the irregularities in wrap...


It's a diamond back woven serving. Pretty sure that won't give anyone an issue. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## JimDE (Aug 3, 2008)

Wojo a FYI which will help quiet your bow ... your limbsaver look a bit close to the riser for best results... you should try putting them where the spacer wedge blends to the limb (washouts) usually 4-6” out from the riser


----------



## JimDE (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks John..... a sneaky old school archer like me could use that as a rear sight reference if one weave was accidentally pronounced  especially to assist on shots past POD


----------



## wojo14 (Apr 20, 2009)

John, My string is good...Cool! Thanks. But I will use a solid color when indoor starts. My summer is just mainly club shoots. 
It is diamondback serving on that string.

Jim, I will move up the limbsavers to the fadeouts. And take off the string leaches.

~Wojo


----------

